# Some insight on my Two Steps from Hell Chaos Theory album production



## Waywyn (Mar 3, 2021)

Hey everyone, I recently got permission from Two Steps from Hell to talk a bit about the production of my album Chaos Theory. I already have three videos available on my YouTube channel, so if you are interested, you are more than welcome to check these out. Thank you!


----------



## SlHarder (Mar 5, 2021)

And your new


is also very informative.

And you should include "Alex Pfeffer" as text somewhere in your posts so searching your name is productive.


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 7, 2021)

SlHarder said:


> And your new
> 
> 
> is also very informative.
> ...



Thanks so much and yes you are right! Will do so.


----------



## Tag (Mar 8, 2021)

Quite inspiring. Thanks for sharing, Alex! :emoji_shamrock:


----------



## TGV (Mar 10, 2021)

Not the kind of music I make, but I greatly appreciate your insights into something so well produced.


----------

